
Palm is back with a phone for your phone? - kostaddin
https://www.techradar.com/news/palm-is-back-with-a-phone-for-your-phone
======
samstave
Interesting.

What I would prefer this device to have/do is to ___only_ __have an SMS
messaging plan and wifi.

I want a device that can SMS - but run a browser and watch vids when on wifi.

I've wanted this before the freaking sidekick and that range of devices. There
was an SMS only device some years ago - but now I forget what its called.

I dont want a device like this to make cell calls - although if it can be a
wifi walkie-talkie that would be wonderful.

